# Good dash phone mounts that wont melt?



## getdat (Sep 23, 2015)

I've been looking for a dash mount for my iPhone, but i'm wondering if the suction cup kinds will even stick to the windshield due to our heat. I'm thinking the adhesive kind are out of the question because they will melt too. I tried a crappy one from Fry's that plugs into the cigarette lighter port but it blocks my radio and a/c controls. Also it won't stay in place... cheap i guess. Does anyone have a good one from like amazon that won't melt off?


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

I think a QUALITY silicone suction cup on the windshield will work better than any adhesive on the dash in the Vegas sun

I use a Panavise 15509, not cheap. Works in L.A. in 110 degree heat.

https://panavise.com/index.html?pageID=1&page=full&--eqskudatarq=237


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

getdat said:


> I've been looking for a dash mount for my iPhone, but i'm wondering if the suction cup kinds will even stick to the windshield due to our heat. I'm thinking the adhesive kind are out of the question because they will melt too. I tried a crappy one from Fry's that plugs into the cigarette lighter port but it blocks my radio and a/c controls. Also it won't stay in place... cheap i guess. Does anyone have a good one from like amazon that won't melt off?


Just bought one and it clips onto an air vent, works both on vertical or horizontal vents. I hate anything on my wind screen blocking my view.


----------



## getdat (Sep 23, 2015)

Awesome! Thanks. I don't mind paying $ for a quality mount. Thanks for the link!!! I'm checking it out.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

getdat said:


> Awesome! Thanks. I don't mind paying $ for a quality mount. Thanks for the link!!! I'm checking it out.


I put the suction cup very low, right over the defroster vent and rest the adjustable arm on the instrument cluster for support, the phone sits just in front of and to the right of the cluster it's not in the way of anything.
keeps the phone within finger tip reach, and in my line of vision.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

I use the cup holder version.. has an expandable cup to fill the cup holder then a short boom.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

Robert Estuar said:


> I use the cup holder version.. has an expandable cup to fill the cup holder then a short boom.


Cup holder model not so good, your eyes must look down and NOT on the road... pax hate it when you are not looking forward.

keep it in your line of vision, and within a fingers reach while your hands are still on the steering wheel.


----------



## UberNorthStar (Jul 7, 2015)

I purchased an adhesive one that I was going to place on the glass (used to be called vents when they opened) forward of the driver's window on the door.. I only need to glance slightly to my left like I do my left outside mirror.


----------



## KGB7 (Apr 23, 2015)

Scosche air vent magnetic mount. Keeps your phone cool as you run AC.


----------



## SECOTIME (Sep 18, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> Cup holder model not so good, your eyes must look down and NOT on the road... pax hate it when you are not looking forward.
> 
> keep it in your line of vision, and within a fingers reach while your hands are still on the steering wheel.


The way my windshield is that would be impossible.


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

I bought this one for my Galaxy Note Edge. It sticks real well and hasn't melted in the Texas heat. The arm is flexible but rigid so it doesn't rattle or jiggle, which would make it uncomfortable to look at the phone if it's vibrating -- hurts the eyes! 

http://www.bestbuy.com/site/bracket...lack/7695023.p?id=1138084373352&skuId=7695023


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

KGB7 said:


> Scosche air vent magnetic mount. Keeps your phone cool as you run AC.


I use the Magic Mount too, highly recommend any type of magnetic mount as it makes it so much easier to pick your phone up if need be.


----------



## getdat (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks for all the tips guys! I appreciate it!


----------



## UberNow (Sep 12, 2015)

BostonBarry said:


> I use the Magic Mount too, highly recommend any type of magnetic mount as it makes it so much easier to pick your phone up if need be.


I've seen those. Does it have a kind of two way sticker on the base that stick to the dashboard? Like 3M? What if I want to remove it?


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

UberNow said:


> I've seen those. Does it have a kind of two way sticker on the base that stick to the dashboard? Like 3M? What if I want to remove it?


It is very low profile, which is a big perk. So you probably won't feel you need to remove the mount when not in use.

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/81nDm2+Ye9L._SL1500_.jpg

That is the model I use but they have ones with suction cup and long adjustable arms. You install a metal plate on your phone. You can do this by using the provided adhesive strip and sticking the plate to your phone or your case. You can skip the adhesive if you like, just put the plate between your case and phone. Note: If your case is particularly thick it won't work well as the magnet can't reach the plate. You also install the mount on the dash either by adhesive (my choice) or you can get one of the suction cup models. You could also buy velcro strips with adhesive backs, use that to install the mount on the dash and you will be able to remove the mount whenever you want.


----------



## Chi Bones (May 25, 2015)

I like the ones that fit into the cd player

*[Upgraded] Kootek® Universal Smartphone CD Slot Car Mount Phone Holder Cradle for iPhone 6 6 Plus 5s 5c 5, iPod...*
by Kootek
$12.89


----------



## UberDaddyCA (Nov 4, 2016)

THIS ONE IS FREE:
Black Velcro - position 2 dots on the phone case [the soft ones] and the "hooks" on dashboard wherever you want. Works great for me.


----------



## Fredo3469 (Nov 7, 2016)

I also use the scosche magic mount on my account vent. Ended up breaking the clips but found replacements cheap and they work great.


----------



## yojimboguy (Mar 2, 2016)

I use this one and it works very well for me.

There are two suction cups, but I've removed the one along the spindle as unnecessary. I attached the suction cup to the top od my windshield and the spindle is long enough that the phone is below line of sight to the road -- the top of the phone is just about the same height as the top of the dashboard.

FYI I have a dashboard with a mottled leather-like surface, so nothing will stick to it unless I use glue, which I'm not willing to do.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

clean suction cup with water and soap. make sure no dirt or lint gets on after cleaning. clean window area you intend to stick suction cup. wet suction cup very lightly before sticking on.


----------



## MSUGrad9902 (Jun 8, 2016)

I use a weighted dash mount. Works great for me.


----------

